
Migrating from Authy to Bitwarden for 2FA Codes - dguo
https://www.dannyguo.com/blog/migrating-from-authy-to-bitwarden-for-2fa-codes/
======
rvz
Great article. Seems like Authy is already becoming irrelevant to use anyway
since it just presents 2FA codes which is already done by nearly all password
managers.

Also, the migration here is only for 2FA codes on Bitwarden and later the
author migrates to 1Password. I'm pretty sure you could choose to migrate
altogether either on 1Password or Bitwarden since they both support 2FA codes.

If it were me, I'd just migrate to using Dashlane instead.

~~~
dguo
Yep, you could definitely choose to use either 1Password or Bitwarden for both
passwords and 2FA codes. I addressed this point in the article. I'm willing to
deal with the hassle of using two password managers to avoid putting them all
in one place, providing some degree of protection if one gets compromised but
not the other.

